# TinyBSD



## ccc (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi,

Does somebody know where I can download *TinyBSD* from a trusted webpage?


```
# cat /usr/src/tools/tools/tinybsd/README
.............................................................................
In case you'd like to try or use the BETA version of the script, feel free to
download it from the project's [B]official site at http://www.tinybsd.org[/B].
```

This official TinyBSD site: 

http://www.tinybsd.org/

doesn't work.


----------



## mix_room (Feb 13, 2012)

Can't help you find the TinyBSD script, but you might give NanoBSD a try: 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/nanobsd/index.html


----------



## renice (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/garga/tinybsd/


----------

